# Fish Finder For a Canoe



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am getting my canoe ready for the spring because of the fish fever I have at the moment. I want to find a good fish finder as well as either build or buy an outrigger. I have the the Mad River Adventure 14 canoe and when I bought it I never even considered that it would be extremely tippy in the water. I have one of the cheap fishing buddies which I am not a fan of. I would like to get a decent fish finder for around $300. I will probably sell the Fishing Buddy for $30. Ive been reading but Id rather get the Ohio opinion.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike,
Check out bbg electronics


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

joetrimbo said:


> Mike,
> Check out bbg electronics


Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i have an Eagle fishmark 320 portable, i don't think it is sold retail anymore, but i know you can find them one ebay new in the box and Gander Mountain may still have a few left. The 320 just attaches to the boat using a suction cup, it works great for a canoe or duck boat. it runs off 8 d batteries and has a conciderable run time, and you can moniter the batteries while they are running. I personally love the 320, i use it on a my 17 foot starcraft using a different powercable. i also use it ice fishing i made a pvc bracket to hold the transducer in place, it's no vexlar flasher but it works pretty good. I have taken the 320 on multiple trips to the boundary waters and the quetico on canoe trips and for three years i only fished out of my canoe. the 320 is pretty user freindly. The two most important things with the 320 is the sensitivity setting and making sure the transducer is pointed straight down. Sorry i don't have any other fish finders to compair it to but i like the 320... Even if they don't make them anymore there is a company that does after market powercords and parts so don't let that scare you hope it helps REDCANOE


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

RedCanoe59 said:


> i have an Eagle fishmark 320 portable, i don't think it is sold retail anymore, but i know you can find them one ebay new in the box and Gander Mountain may still have a few left. The 320 just attaches to the boat using a suction cup, it works great for a canoe or duck boat. it runs off 8 d batteries and has a conciderable run time, and you can moniter the batteries while they are running. I personally love the 320, i use it on a my 17 foot starcraft using a different powercable. i also use it ice fishing i made a pvc bracket to hold the transducer in place, it's no vexlar flasher but it works pretty good. I have taken the 320 on multiple trips to the boundary waters and the quetico on canoe trips and for three years i only fished out of my canoe. the 320 is pretty user freindly. The two most important things with the 320 is the sensitivity setting and making sure the transducer is pointed straight down. Sorry i don't have any other fish finders to compair it to but i like the 320... Even if they don't make them anymore there is a company that does after market powercords and parts so don't let that scare you hope it helps REDCANOE[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like something Id be looking for. I just started looking into the down imaging but I dont know if it is worth the $$$ or not. I will look around and see if I can find the 320 anywhere. Thanks for the help REDCANOE.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I use the Piranamax on my canoe. It also suction cups to the bottom of canoe. http://store.humminbird.com/products/307293/PiranhaMAX_230_Portable


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have The 320 Eagle. I like the way it works for me.I mount it to my canoe with the portable transducer mount that clamps to the gunwale,this way I can be sure the transducer is level.The unit is mounted the same way with homemade platform. hope this helps.I can send some pics to you if you like.PM me and figure out the pics.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I also have the Eagle 320 and it fits great on my square stern canoe.
I have a little portable bag I bought from Cabela's and it works great.

I would recommend, unless you want to spend more money for a little better unit.


----------

